# IS buying Supplements off ebay safe???



## jap901 (Jun 9, 2005)

IS buying Supplements off ebay safe???


----------



## sawastea (Jun 9, 2005)

Be wary of who you deal with. If you do buy from eBay, try to buy from retailers that have online stores as well, such as All The Whey, etc.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

and you can also check the seller's profile, seeing how they were rated and comments about them.


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 10, 2005)

I would only buy supps on eBay if the seller has been doing it for a while and maybe has a webstore also. If he/she is not selling supps, I would stay away. 

BTW, is it really that much cheaper there? My friend sells supplements at Gator Supplements. Pretty good prices, and he lets my give away a 5% off code (see my sig). Or just search online for other stores.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 10, 2005)

i've bought supplements on ebay before and had no problems, seems just as safe as buying supplements from anywhere online


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2005)

might be smart to ask about expiration dates (if the product has one)

i got a ton of beverly stuff from fitking (or maybe fitnessking) seller on ebay at a great price - better than dps or bulk or vitaglo so there are times that it's worthwhile.


----------

